

Software I Paid For But No Longer Use - twampss
http://al3x.net/2008/12/24/paid-dont-use-anymore.html

======
mechanical_fish
_Don’t buy apps for things you only need to do once in a blue moon. Find a
free/open solution._

As a general rule, this seems like the exact opposite of what you should do.
If the free/open solution threatens to take two hours to set up, and the for-
pay software will do the job in five minutes for $19, you should probably
_buy_ the software -- _unless_ you intend to use the open solution over and
over, which will amortize the setup time over many weeks or months.

I would certainly argue that this applies to VisualHub, for example. Not
having to figure out the command-line options to ffmpeg is worth $24,
_especially_ if you're only planning to use it once in a blue moon.

------
mikeyur
I regret my purchase of many iPhone apps. I've spent at least $150 on apps and
currently use $3-10 worth of them.

The other problem is that I won't delete them now either, it makes me feel
guilty/stupid for buying them so I just keep them installed.

~~~
sundeep
You can delete them off your iphone and you will still be able to re-install
them off the itunes store for free.

itunes: _"You have already purchased this item. To download it again for free,
select OK."_

